# Hello all!



## Ava (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, I stumbled across your website while looking for a good place to get aquarium plants, and advice. I'm thinking of becoming a member, but have a few questions. I saw that y'all meed like once a month, where are the meetings usually held?? I would like to attend one if it's near by. I've read several of the articles on the main page and they really really helped. Very glad to find a group like this in my area!! 

I've had aquariums since i was 8 or 9, but just in the last few years have become interested in live plants. I've had fairly decent luck so far, but my lfs has a limited selection of aquatic plants. I absolutly hate buying anything from petsmart / petco, ended up with a few that weren't even aquatic  Anyway glad to have found y'all hope to be able to join a meeting soon!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome, Ava. We meet at a different member's house each month. We don't usually meet in December, though. Where are you located?


----------



## Ava (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah ok, I live in south west Fort Worth.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Typically, meetings are the 3rd Saturday of each month, excluding December.


----------

